# The Toy and Comic Vault



## FuzzyRoBoT (Jun 7, 2006)

We are having tourtaments on different things and we play around for fun.

     we play:
    Star wars minis
    heroclix
    vs system
    pirates
  And much more
 *soon warhammer*

Toys:
 Theres different kinds of toys of Marvel DC and loads of others
*BIG!!!! on star wars*****

 Comics:
 There are different kinds of thousands!!!

 Tourtament Dates:
 Star wars june 10th fee $20.00 booster drafts pick 2 packs play what you pull and keep them!! 
 Heroclix july 18th 300 point team unrestricted execpt marvel characters only!!!!
*More dates getting set up as we speak*

 *The Toy and Comic Vault is located in Waynesboro, Pa on Walnut street.*

 Come check it out !!!!!!!


 **Need anymore info, pm me or email me at ramseytrucking@netzero.com**
 Thanks again


----------

